# Chi has gurgly stomach noises & bloat (stomach hard)



## Jas12 (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi,

Chi has gurgly stomach noises & bloat (stomach hard). He is usually 100% after 2 days. This has been about 2 days but he seems weaker and slower and sad. His stomach makes less gurgle noises but l fed him earlier as he got back his appetite and now stomach hard again. Please what do I do? I will call vet tomorrow but am very concerned as this is maybe the 3rd/4th time in a few months this has happened. But this time he just seems weaker and not recuperating as well.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I haad to start feeding mine Boiled chicken and brown rice... his stomach now is much better....


----------



## Jas12 (Aug 17, 2020)

jan896 said:


> I haad to start feeding mine Boiled chicken and brown rice... his stomach now is much better....


Thank you so much for your reply! He got better after 2.5 days but it worried me sick. I have been feeding him plain chicken, rice with broth in his Kongs as he is a fast eater. Will give him the chicken-rice diet for an extra day of 2 and then start him on his kibble. I am worried that his treats and small kibble may be giving him stomach issues but also the fact that he swallows his food and does not chew (kongs seem to help slow his eating). 

I am really looking for good quality dog food to feed him. So far, he is eating Halo for small breeds and dental kibble from Science diet. Do you know a good kibble for sensitive stomach? Or wet food? What are you feeding your chihuahua?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I feed mine homemade boiled chicken and rice. Mine will not eat kibble or any commercial treats...
be sure your broth does not have Onions or onion in the ingredients...there are dishes made for the 'bolt' eaters....

Look around here....https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## Live Fast Dye Blonde (Jun 1, 2013)

The broth may be too salty. Please never use salt to cook for your pets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

